# chattahoochee wma



## hoochman2 (Nov 22, 2012)

8 point 11-21-12


----------



## Wetzel (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice buck.


----------



## motoman202 (Nov 22, 2012)

Nice.  I'm heading there Dec 5-8.   See any hear up there?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 22, 2012)

great buck!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 23, 2012)

Fine Buck!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 23, 2012)

lots of bear sign and hog sign motoman, but I didnt see any bears. I did see 11 pigs, but its to far to get them out . It took me almost 2 hours to get this buck out


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Jighead (Nov 25, 2012)

Congrats on a great mountain buck. I  am hunting the December hunt. I hope there is still some rutting going on.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 26, 2012)

anyone else have any luck


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 26, 2012)

Very nice buck!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 26, 2012)

anyone know what the total for the hunt was?


----------



## Coon Dog (Nov 27, 2012)

I signed n on the 22nd 4 had been signed out and 1 hog I think a lot more deer being killed than signed out hunted all day on the 22nd saw a spike let it walk and a good buck could not get a shot heard about 10 shots but nothing else had been signed out hunted the 23rd morning till 1 oclock saw o checked kill sheet on way out no more been signed out


----------



## dc410n1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice'un!


----------



## deadend (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice buck! Where's the story?


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 6, 2012)

post #6 is part of the story. shot the deer at 7:13 11-21-12 went back the next morning and saw all those hogs, and didnt get to go back Ive hunted chattahoochee for years it seems to get harder and harder to find the deer?


----------



## motoman202 (Dec 9, 2012)

was in Chattahoochee for three days.  Saw lots of hogs and turkey but ZERO deer or bear.  No fresh bear sign (lots of old)  Hunted some fresh deer sign for two days and didnt see a single thing.  At least it was a good camping trip lol.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 9, 2012)

anybody know the total for the last hunt? hunted it for 3 days, killed a hog, bumped a bear and saw 2 does. 0 bucks.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 9, 2012)

I stopped by the check station Friday afternoon around 3pm and there had only been one buck checked out.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 9, 2012)

weather was not the best for this hunt. walked many miles and the sign was there but the bucks were not.


----------



## Coon Dog (Dec 9, 2012)

I shot at a good buck was pretty thick well alot but it was only chance jumped him walking in fri morning looked for 2hrs could not find no blood or hair fri evening went to diffrent spot let a 14 or 15 inch spread 4  pointer walk looked young


----------

